# Keeping cool at trials



## SarahMichelle

What does everyone do to keep your dogs cool at trials?



We had an outdoor trial today and it had to be 80+ F. Bentley was dying. We let him have a dip in the little pool they had and we had some umbrellas for shade but it was still hard for him. I think the heat really did a number on his run too (we got a NT, after 5 obstacles he was done and left the ring. I didnt want to push him so we stopped after that) since hes not used to running in the heat.

One of the venders there was selling the Saratoga Horseworks Cool Coats (http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=918&ParentCat=307), Im thinking of buying one tomorrow since its going to be hotter (estimated 90s) but I was wondering if they really helped.


----------



## Elaine

Keep them in the shade as much as possible and I put my dog in the pool and hose him down right before and after he runs.


----------



## gsdheeler

I've quit doing outdoor trials, wet grass in the am (I've slipped and went down and my dog really slid off a contact because of wet grass) I'm lucky that there are quite a few trials in driving distance that are indoors. That being said even indoors you have to contend with the heat. If crated in the van I use reflective cover for the entire van, leaving windows and doors open. And I have a var of fans. If it's really hot I stay home . Sometimes you get lucky and have all your runs in the AM.


----------



## Stosh

There's a company named Frogg Toggs and they make cooler towels among other things. I have two towels that are really more like mats- when you wet them they cool to 30 degrees below air temp. I've put them in the bottom of the dog crate when we were waiting at herding trials


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

SarahMichelle said:


> What does everyone do to keep your dogs cool at trials?
> 
> 
> 
> We had an outdoor trial today and it had to be 80+ F. Bentley was dying. We let him have a dip in the little pool they had and we had some umbrellas for shade but it was still hard for him. I think the heat really did a number on his run too (we got a NT, after 5 obstacles he was done and left the ring. I didnt want to push him so we stopped after that) since hes not used to running in the heat.
> 
> One of the venders there was selling the Saratoga Horseworks Cool Coats (Clean Run: Cool Coats), Im thinking of buying one tomorrow since its going to be hotter (estimated 90s) but I was wondering if they really helped.



We use that cool coat. It does work and we trial in 90+ outdoor trials, unfortunately. If you buy it, make sure to buy the belly band too. Get a gallon sized ziploc bag and fill it with ice water and keep it in there when he's not using it.
We also use a pop-up tent for shade and many people buy big fans that have chargeable batteries and put them up to the crate.
We also hose Mikko off every so often, but he doesn't like it right before runs.
I think getting him used to the heat is important too, get his endurance up by walking/running, anything you can do in the heat- obviously start slowly.




> There's a company named Frogg Toggs and they make cooler towels among other things. I have two towels that are really more like mats- when you wet them they cool to 30 degrees below air temp. I've put them in the bottom of the dog crate when we were waiting at herding trials


These sound like a great idea, I'm going to buy one of these.


----------



## San

We trained in 100+ F for 3 months last summer (Texas), we put 8 Freeze Pak in her crate and she either lays on top or next to them. She doesn't chew on things though. The Freeze Paks last about 1.5 hours and we replace them (we are there for 3-4 hours) half-way through (protection sports). 

Provide shade, we put a fan in front of her crate door. If you put your crate on the ground, place a thick insulation foam pad underneath. I also cool her belly/chest with a cold towel before and after her sessions.


----------



## Andaka

Two Liter soda bottles filled with water and frozen can help keep a dog cool. Put the bottle in the crate with the dog, and as it melts it can also be used for drinking water.


----------



## SarahMichelle

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> We use that cool coat. It does work and we trial in 90+ outdoor trials, unfortunately. If you buy it, make sure to buy the belly band too. Get a gallon sized ziploc bag and fill it with ice water and keep it in there when he's not using it.


Does it only really work when wet? I dont really want a coat that needs to be wet.




Andaka said:


> Two Liter soda bottles filled with water and frozen can help keep a dog cool. Put the bottle in the crate with the dog, and as it melts it can also be used for drinking water.


Thanks, Ill try that for tomorrow.


----------



## NancyJ

CRATE FANS. Big ones. O2 Cool using a Marine Deep Cycle or the Ryobi rechargables.

Beau lives outside during the day to be acclimatized to the heat....He definitely did better at training today than old Grim who has been staying inside more! Scentwork in the middle of a warm day is hot stuff.


----------



## onyx'girl

I use crate fans(02Cool, I got it locally for $15.99) & cool/not ice water at all times available, a reflector blanket and try to park in a shady area. 
Today it hit high 80's and we let the dogs swim in between sessions. It was refreshing, but wet dog isn't always a cooler dog without a breeze.
This was our first really hot day since March. 

Last year, I made sure I checked on my dog often because we didn't have much shade to park in. 
So glad I don't have a bully breed to worry about, GSD's have it easy compared to some breeds in the heat.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

SarahMichelle said:


> Does it only really work when wet? I dont really want a coat that needs to be wet.



Yes, it will reflect the sun either way, but has no cooling properties without the water.


----------



## SarahMichelle

I bought a Cool Coat today. They didnt have his size so we should be getting mailed his and have it by the end of the week. 

We also got the name of a really good portable fan that a lot of people had but Im kicking myself because I forgot the name of it  I just remember she got it at Home Depot.


----------



## NancyJ

That was probably the Ryobi at home depot.


----------



## SarahMichelle

jocoyn said:


> That was probably the Ryobi at home depot.


Yep that was it.


----------

